# First of many hikes



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Atticus went for a short hike to explore the local trails - he found them enjoyable once he got going.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't believe I didn't notice this before. He is sooo adorable! What expressive and wise looking eyes.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Tell me about it L2L!!! Handsome fella that Atticus!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great photie!, My Ruby is still not quite sure about wading in streams yet


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments - he's a great little guy thus far. Can't wait to get him off-leash trained so he can really run out some of his energy. The hikes are a great outlet though - he loves to climb rocks.


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

He is sooooo cute!!! I bet you just want to love on him


----------

